# Musharraf imposes Emergency in Pakistan!



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

*Musharraf imposes Emergency in Pakistan*




> ISLAMABAD: Pakistan's beleaguered President Pervez Musharraf on Saturday night imposed a state of emergency in the wake of a rapid deterioration in the security situation and growing uncertainty over his position in the face of a legal challenge to his re-election in uniform.
> 
> An eight-member Supreme Court immediately set aside the Presidential order declaring Emergency amid reports that Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry, who has been at loggerheads with Musharraf, has been asked to go.
> 
> ...



*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Musharraf_imposes_Emergency_in_Pakistan/articleshow/2515052.cms


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 3, 2007)

I just saw in TV... All ISPs are ordered by military to stop providing INTERNET all over pak


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> I just saw in TV... All ISPs are ordered by military to stop providing INTERNET all over pak


  they have already banned news channel over there.


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 3, 2007)

there are some people in our forum who like to see the same here in india also.....lol
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55998


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

I wont take that thread seriously becoz of the thread starter.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 3, 2007)

Brutal murder of democracy! Where is the Law????!!!


----------



## karnivore (Nov 3, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> there are some people in our forum who like to see the same here in india also.....lol


 
         
Oh man that was some thread.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

Latest is that mobile usage and sms's are disabled.


----------



## karnivore (Nov 3, 2007)

Pakiland is going up in smoke.


----------



## Yamaraj (Nov 3, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> there are some people in our forum who like to see the same here in india also.....lol
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55998


There are some who can't tell revolutionaries from military dictators.



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I wont take that thread seriously becoz of the thread started.


Learn to spell first.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> There are some who can't tell revolutionaries from military dictators.
> 
> 
> Learn to spell first.


That was a typo.Edited.Guys like u always jump on things like these.


----------



## Yamaraj (Nov 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Guys like u


That's the kind of generalization you should keep away from.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> That's the kind of generalization you should keep away from.


Oh really?Then dont mess with me.I still remember the last arguement we had.And you challenged my manhood just becoz we had difference of opinions.


----------



## Yamaraj (Nov 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Then dont mess with me.


I have never been a part of the mud bath culture.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> I have never been a part of the mud bath culture.


Trust me you are there always.


----------



## Yamaraj (Nov 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Trust me you are there always.


Trust is a word I have grown to dislike over the years.
Let's not drift away too much from the original topic.


----------



## karnivore (Nov 3, 2007)

When someone chooses to sleep with eyes wide open, there is little anyone can do wake him up.


----------



## Yamaraj (Nov 3, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> When someone chooses to sleep with eyes wide open, there is little anyone can do wake him up.


Still better than those pretending to be awake with their eyes shut.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 3, 2007)

oye, friends, stop fighting, come to thread topic....


----------



## RCuber (Nov 4, 2007)

@Gaurav & Yamaraj .. Please stop fighting, use PM for that . 

Im still check what hapnd in pak .. he he was in a movie watching marathon


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 4, 2007)

Long live musharaff's and his dictatorship ..The only Pakistani after M.A. Jinnah whom Iam adore a lot .. 

Musharaff is a kool leader


----------



## praka123 (Nov 4, 2007)

Pakistan is an unstable state where religion fails to unite fighting peoples of different areas UNLIKE Iran which also is a Islamic Republic which,infact is developing(also as a threat to other nations with N_clear thing).
Mushraff is afraid of fundamentalists.It needs someone with a Hitlers mind to suppress with forces those terrorists of afghan border and make the country stable.
But the dictator himself ran into troubles when democracy is pushing him out if elections happen.afterall he cannot be a hitler.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 4, 2007)

Pakistan's existence is because of 3 A's 

America , Army and Allah ....without them pakistan can't think of survival


----------



## vaithy (Nov 4, 2007)

In the present circumstances,U.S.A is not going to burn it hands on Mushraff. since he is the only ally left, for the Bush 's 'fight against terror', and India is not endorsing it Nuclear Deal, for some time it will shut its eyes what happening in PAK, so happy riding for Musraff temporarily..at the cost of PAK's people!!


----------



## Garbage (Nov 4, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Pakistan is an unstable *state* where religion fails to unite ......



I thought Pakistan IS a *Nation / Country* and NOT a state !!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 4, 2007)

^^Duh, U dont get it. Its in a different sense , sometimes we also use the word 
"state" at international level for "India" also.

[SIZE=-1]A state is a political association with effective dominion over a geographic territory. It usually includes the set of institutions that claim the authority to make the rules that govern the people of the society in that territory, though its status as a state often depends in part on being ...[/SIZE]

*www.google.co.in/url?sa=X&start=11.../State&usg=AFQjCNHeyKxmIQETe7uhrqUrCwwv3KEnlg


----------



## praka123 (Nov 4, 2007)

^He said it


----------



## Garbage (Nov 4, 2007)

I was joking yaar... Take it easy !!!


----------



## anandk (Nov 4, 2007)

Just history repeating itself ...


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 4, 2007)

lets c how pakiz react towards this for India it is a matter of happiness as instabilty in enemies home result peace in our home


----------



## lywyre (Nov 4, 2007)

One thing that if not for Musharaff's coup, Pakistan would have lost whatever was reminisent of its image, in international arena politcally after the Kargil war and other thing is that there is no one else, to hold a position now.

Bhutto or Sheriff are both corrupt and they deservedly were extradited. Morally, in my opinion, they deserve even severe punishment. Bet they are enjoying their luxurious life in London and Saudi.

Mushi, on the other hand has no other option than to hold on to his position, lest he shall be seen going down to dust.


----------



## Yamaraj (Nov 4, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> I thought Pakistan IS a *Nation / Country* and NOT a state !!


Pakistan is an army which has its own country.


----------

